# Potters House - Cornwall - March 2018



## Hippie Alien (Jun 14, 2018)

Not much info on this place. Its in a stunning location in the Tamar valley and has been empty since 2011.

Finally arrived at this place after failing about 12 other locations just a shame when we got here it had already started to get dark and raining so unfortunately no outside shots of this place.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 14, 2018)

A nice collection of photographs but with a hint of sadness. The photograph with the elderly lady holding a teddy bear, that's the same teddy sitting on the bookshelf next picture down. The person who lived here (that lady in the picture?) must have been an avid book reader.


----------



## smiler (Jun 14, 2018)

I do so hope the pond scum tried the booze, nice one HA, well shot, Thanks


----------



## eddsup (Jun 16, 2018)

This is one of my fav places. Talking of booze, in one of the out buildings he made his own wine, loads bottles and tank fermenting the brew.


----------



## freeclimb (Sep 1, 2018)

eddsup said:


> This is one of my fav places. Talking of booze, in one of the out buildings he made his own wine, loads bottles and tank fermenting the brew.



Same, I have made some half hearted attempts at tracking down owners. I think that house is still saveable for now, the location is stunning.


----------



## matt_uk (Feb 5, 2019)

After searching for a while, looking for clues to the location I have now found it, plan to go this weekend. See how it's deteriated.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 5, 2019)

matt_uk said:


> After searching for a while, looking for clues to the location I have now found it, plan to go this weekend. See how it's deteriated.



Let us know what its like now, it looks excellent here... why the crap graffiti though!!!


----------



## Cornishpixie (Jul 19, 2019)

*Trying to find the owners of this house.*



matt_uk said:


> Popped along today, police tape and a lot of do not enter signs. Sadly, a lot has been taken from these early photos. Locals very aware now aswell. I notice some nobhead American explorer has done a vid of it 3months ago with 2.4millions views and I get the impression from the comments the vid initially showed the address on a letter. It's gone down hill based on what I saw on his vid compared to my visit today. I won't lie I had full intention of doing something frowned generally frowned upon. But I wanted to spread the ashes of the women and son in the garden of a place they obviously loved during their life before it gets vandalised further. But didn't venture inside.



I've moved to the area this house is in. My father in law suggested I take a look at the house because I want to buy a property here.... I couldn't find any information about the house till I put a search into Google and came up with this thread and the photos, and another site which held photos of the house. I'm currently trying to trace the owners of the property as I'm so disturbed with the amount of decay and vandalism that seems to have taken place over the course of time. In my early photographic career I used to love photographing abandoned buildings and urban decay... It seems my life has come full circle and finding like-minded people who want to preserve places rather than take from them has touched my heart. The fact that Matt has said he wanted to scatter the ashes in the garden made me want to weep, so touching. I'm interested in finding out about the video made by the American if anyone could help me? My local postman has told me a little about the house but I need as much info as I can to find the owners. I know they are out there, can anyone help?


----------



## missypink (Jul 20, 2019)

I think the video is on 28dayslater


----------



## Cornishpixie (Jul 23, 2019)

Thank you Missypink. Xxx I 've seen this one before... every time I look at the photos it makes me so angry that idiots are stealing and a tagging stuff.... when I photograph abandoned places I leave as I find.... I can't abide disrespectful people. ....xx


----------



## Tupilaq (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank you, nice pictures. But such a shame to see somebody's possessions and memories trashed by morons. That makes me sad. Looks like a lovely house, though. Maybe it will see happy times again.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 25, 2019)

Fifty odd years ago, just a passing comment in the pub could lead to the same ends. In today's world, the first mention on the Inter Net will lead the vandal hoards to the door. Sadly for every one of us just interested in looking, there is at least a twin interested in causing mayhem and vandalism.


----------



## pabala (Jul 29, 2019)

At times it seems a pity no one would clean the graffiti off the wall etc


----------



## Nicoletaglione (Aug 11, 2021)

Does anyone know who the owners were before. I had a dream about this place and the woman who lived there died near the front door the exact same house, the green house at the back , the stone building behind then it leading to the woods. I want to know more about it


----------



## kahlua (Aug 12, 2021)

Its obviously someones home who maybe had to go suddenly into hospital or nursing home. Its all well and fine going into historical or industrial sites but breaking into a family home and stealing from it or trashing it is totally unacceptable. The address is clearly visible. Even taking peoples ashes and deciding what you want to do with them - how absolutely offensive to read. Have people no sense of boundaries.


----------



## Wrench (Aug 12, 2021)

kahlua said:


> Its obviously someones home who maybe had to go suddenly into hospital or nursing home. Its all well and fine going into historical or industrial sites but breaking into a family home and stealing from it or trashing it is totally unacceptable. The address is clearly visible. Even taking peoples ashes and deciding what you want to do with them - how absolutely offensive to read. Have people no sense of boundaries.


I couldn't agree more with your sentiments.
Well said


----------



## Unguided (Oct 27, 2022)

Now sold for £375.000

Let’s hope it can be a happy home once again.


----------



## Hayman (Oct 28, 2022)

Unguided said:


> Now sold for £375.000
> 
> Let’s hope it can be a happy home once again.


I hope a lot of the contents are re-used, or sold to people who want to preserve them. £375,000 - how many bedrooms? And how much land?


----------



## Unguided (Oct 28, 2022)

4 bedrooms and 7.8 acres. 

Apparently some family came over from America and gutted the property beforehand.


----------



## Hayman (Oct 29, 2022)

Unguided said:


> 4 bedrooms and 7.8 acres.
> 
> Apparently some family came over from America and gutted the property beforehand.


The land area explains the price. But who was the family from America? If not the owners at the time, was it a matter of stealing (what other word should I use?) anything liftable to sell in America as 'antiques' and curiosities?


----------



## john1975 (Oct 29, 2022)

To be honest, i think i would be in favour of scattering the ashes.. I think it is what the deceased person would have wanted.. What is the alternative?? They will either just be tipped out on the ground by mindless morons or just thrown in a builders skip or rubbish bin at some stage. I know what i would prefer..

john..


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 30, 2022)

Hayman said:


> I hope a lot of the contents are re-used, or sold to people who want to preserve them. £375,000 - how many bedrooms? And how much land?


Unfortunately the first thing a new owner will most likely do is get a skip in & throw the lot. That's what normally seems to happen


----------



## Alexiana1966 (Oct 31, 2022)

Fortunately the lady with the teddy-bear is away from the vandalism and disrespect and now in a better place.


----------



## Alexiana1966 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------

